# How to create Computer Lab without using Multiple CPU box.



## Roshan9415 (Sep 25, 2012)

I want to know that how I can create computer Lab,using 20TFT Monitor with Single PC.I have seen this in My College Computer Lab.There is a small board attach behind every monitor which provide connection to Laptop & Mouse without CPU box for each computer.ALso tell me the cost of small TFT Monitor.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Sep 25, 2012)

Roshan9415 said:


> I want to know that how I can create computer Lab,using 20TFT Monitor with Single PC.I have seen this in My College Computer Lab.There is a small board attach behind every monitor which provide connection to Laptop & Mouse without CPU box for each computer.ALso tell me the cost of small TFT Monitor.


They are called thin cilents ,check this


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Kev.Ved (Sep 30, 2012)

The main pc runs a server OS. Thin clients are managed from this. Group policies are also managed from it.


----------



## rahulyo (Sep 30, 2012)

This may be help :- 

NComputing | Desktop Virtualization for Enterprise, Education, SMB, Government


----------



## Roshan9415 (Oct 1, 2012)

How much I have to invest for 30 PC for Thin Client???


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

I have setup about 30 nComputing units before. nComputing is a PITA to setup if server is not setup properly.. but once done its very easy to use. Their server software (cant remember the name) was a little confusing to configure and also it was not that mature. I hope they have upgraded their server software. also the previous models I used had only 16bit color support, not sure about the current models. 

any way nComputing is a good choice.. but there are different models.. one that directly runs on existing network and the other which needs a additional board to be installed on the server and needs its own network (avoid this) .. 

for resource heavy application I would recommend you to go for a Dual Core Server CPU with atleast 12 GB RAM . Alternatively you can go for a mid range Quad Core desktop CPU with say 16GB RAM. RAM would depend on what kind of application your user will be using. 

you can check with the local vendor for prices .. should be between 8-10K (not sure). contact these guys (Digital Waves).


----------



## Roshan9415 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for suggestion bro.Can u tell me price for Thin Client device.I have to buy 30 thin client hardware or only 1 single hardware???


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know about the prices.. our company had bought the devices 2 yrs ago for 7.5K(I think) .. check with Digital Waves guys link given in my previous post. 

you need one "Server" for hosting your Server OS and one thin client for each node/terminal. also you need monitors/kbd/mouse/speakers(if required). Check the connectivity options before you purchase. some models have PS/2 KBD Mouse interface some have USB only interface.


----------

